# Hello Gentlemen:



## w6br (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a problem that you may be able to help me with. Not too long ago, I purchased a Grizzly 9X12 Mini Lathe and when trying to do some turning and parting, the Top Slide seems to bounce on occasion. I have honed the Gibbs and Slides and have adjusted the Gibbs for proper setting to me?? I have also tightened the rotating adjustment as tight as adjustable but still some movement. It is very annoying!!

Any suggestions Gentlemen??

Thank you,

Ron, w6br


----------



## Kernbigo (Jan 27, 2016)

Is it a flat gib or tapered?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 27, 2016)

I've adopted the practice of leaving an Allen wrench in one of the gib tightening screws on the compound.  When turning or cutting off, I snug it down somewhat. It does reduce the chatter.


----------



## w6br (Jan 27, 2016)

Kernbigo said:


> Is it a flat gib or tapered?


It is a Flat Gib!!

Thank you,

Ron


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 27, 2016)

compound too far in and not over the slide


----------



## w6br (Jan 27, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> compound too far in and not over the slide




Unfortunately not. It is sitting in the center of the Cross Slide??

Thank you,

Ron


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 27, 2016)

run faster maybe..


----------



## timvercoe (Jan 28, 2016)

When cutting off or "parting" the tool hangs out there quite a way from the tool holder mounting point on the compound.  Thus there is a lot of leverage against it.  If your tool is slightly above center when the cutting pressure forces the tool down it actually gouges into the work when the pressure releases the tool bounces back.  Any play anywhere with tool and tool holder is magnified.   Parting is a difficult operation, requires lots of practice, sharp, well supported tools, even so, for me still a dicey operation.  My experience with trying to run faster is, that it just speeds up how much faster things go wrong with this process..............still might be worth a try.  

Tim


----------



## Jumeres (Jan 28, 2016)

Place the cutting tool upside down and run the spindle in reverse. I have G0602 lathe and had the same issues when parting a piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w6br (Jan 28, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> run faster maybe..


Wow, You Gentlemen have really given me some good ideas!! All I have tried, but the one that worked the best for me was the one from Jumeres, turning the cutter upside down and running the Lathe in reverse!!
One thing that I also did was to really hone the gibs and ways which made things much smoother and really helped. I guess one has to really take the Lathe apart and give it a good cleaning, honing and adjustment!!

Thank you again for your thoughts and help!!

Ron, w6br


----------

